# Are smoked oysters okay?



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

I did a search on oysters and it appears they are ok to give to rats. But my husband brought home "Smoked Oysters" in a little tiny pull tab can(resembles fancy feast wet catfood). Anyhow, are these ok in moderation?


----------



## Secularian (Nov 7, 2007)

I can't imagine why not. Although, if it is anything like smoked fish, it's going to be very rich and oily, so I don't think I'd give them much of it. I bet they'll love it, though!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

yea it says on the package --in cottonseed oil, and salt added. I figured id just take one or two rinse them off real good and then dice them up into their dinner. I know my husband will eat any left over lol...yuck


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i *might* worry about them because of mercury levels in the ocean and whatnot. i know that ocean-critters have enough mercury in them that pregnant women (aka uber-sensitive to anything abnormal, like rats) are advised to not eat them at all, so maybe even small amounts to your comparatively small rat is not a wonderful idea. once or twice probably can't hurt them but just keep that in mind. honestly i don't even know what is considered a safe mercury level, and if your oysters are farm raised like they probably are it's probably not even a problem...


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

Ahh, I gave them one with their dinner cut up into small pieces, they liked their veggies more anyway. Ill give the rest to the hubby if he wants them. Im not sure what the safe limits for mercury are either. I wonder if its more than whats in tuna fish?...hmm IDK, thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Malta (Dec 7, 2007)

Canned smoked oysters are fine ) My girls get them occationally. I've read in several places they're an exellent protein source for rats. No more then 1 at a time though. 1 oyster twice a week max.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

there was actually a thread about this a while ago. You can do a search if you're interested.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

**** your rats eat better than I do !


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

My rats love smoked oysters,


----------

